# 81 # Cobia pics.



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Been trying to download these for a while from e-mail
This was the fattest fish ever ... he was 51" long and the 53# fish was 50 "
Congrats to my good friend John Godwin on his biggest Cobia ever and the biggest caught on the Celtic to date.

Tight lines everyone

dang pictures didn't post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would be glad to forward the pics via e-mail if someone would post them for me...Please!!

Thanks to Chris Finley for posting the pics.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

What a tease....
Look at these pics in the mean time of a hot chick X


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm trying !!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Been trying to download these for a while from e-mail
> This was the fattest fish ever ... he was 51" long and the 53# fish was 50 "


OK, I'm confused:blink: Title is 81# Cobia :whistling:

This fish was 51 inches and 50 inches long??? and was 53#???

Were there 2 men in brown suits 51 inches and 50 inches, 1 weighing 53# and the other 81-53= 28# (definitely size doesn't make sense)???:blink:

What gives???:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry couldn't post the pics from e-mail
We caught two fish Thursday.
#1 was 53# and 50" long
#2 was 81# and 51" long


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Jason said:


> OK, I'm confused:blink: Title is 81# Cobia :whistling:
> 
> This fish was 51 inches and 50 inches long??? and was 53#???
> 
> ...


You must not have read post very well, it makes perfect sense Is it just me or is it not ridiculously hard to post a friggin' picture on this forum? Oh well, thanks to Frank for finding those fish twice in the fog and to Tony for hooking the smaller fish first! Pics are posted on GCFC


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I post pics all the time. no problem. These are Winzip files that were e-mailed to me. I tried to copy them to a folder and post from there but couldn't get them to post.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Email me the pics and I can upload em [email protected]


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I post pics all the time. no problem. These are Winzip files that were e-mailed to me. I tried to copy them to a folder and post from there but couldn't get them to post.


Right click on Winzip file/folder, select "Extract All". You must extract the files to be able to work with them.


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

^^
What he said


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> Email me the pics and I can upload em [email protected]


 Thank You!! e-mail sent


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's one fat fish


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> That's one fat fish


Thank you so much for posting those pics!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> Thank you so much for posting those pics!!:thumbsup:


No problem glad to


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

nice fish!!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice .......that is a Fat Daddy


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

*Here are the pics*


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

sweet fishes!


----------

